# Coding Analyst Auditor/Educator



## carolb (Apr 6, 2012)

Presently working for a large multi-specialty healthcare organization as an E/M auditor and educator.  5 years experience in auditing.  Past billing, coding experience.  CPC certification.  Provide feedback to providers and support staff from E/M audits as well as focused audits done in such areas as ICD-9 coding, prolonged services, infusion services, inpatient and observation services, assist in creating templates when needed, etc.  I am looking for either a remote position or a part-time position in this area.

You can contact me via email at:  cabbylee @ aol.com


----------

